# Boozer is back in action



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)

Boozer Rumor


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

What's his offical projected return date?


----------



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)

^Against the sixers


----------



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)

December 31


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

I wish there was a source.


----------



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)

Boozer ready to play against the sixers


----------



## Rednecksbasketball (Dec 18, 2003)

This is great news, lets just hope he doesn't reinjure it between now and then.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Sep 6, 2004)

Ha...That's the board I lurk at. 

Every time I think the posts start getting better, there's one thread that just reminds me why I never post there.


----------



## Rednecksbasketball (Dec 18, 2003)

are you talking about my board? and if so, what post make it so you don't wanna post?


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Rednecksbasketball said:


> are you talking about my board? and if so, what post make it so you don't wanna post?


jazzhoops is your board? cool. Maybe I will start posting there more :banana:


----------



## Rednecksbasketball (Dec 18, 2003)

No NBA boards is mine. I thought he was talking about the link in my siggy.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Rednecksbasketball said:


> No NBA boards is mine. I thought he was talking about the link in my siggy.



ahh, i c. :biggrin:


----------



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)

He's back vs 76ers or lakers book it


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Sep 6, 2004)

Yeah, I was talking about Jazzhoops. I usually go in by way of utball.com, which posts any news items that have "Utah" and "Jazz" in it.

I've read some horrible analysis of Pilacio and Williams' play of late over on those boards. One good post mired around three or four horrible ones. Not as bad here, likely because few post here, but what are you going to do? 

In any case, Okur will be the key upon Boozer's return. In the games I've seen, I don't see Okur as a number one scorer. I see him in the same light as Pearless Price. Outstanding number two receiver, but doesn't have "it" to be a number one. I see Okur as that number two scorer. He could develop into #1, but I'm not sure. He doesn't have the consistent one on one game to be that go to guy. Boozer will relieve the hardest part of his offensive game in my mind, which is the low post. Won't help him on his other weakness, which is driving. If Okur could drive to the hoop consistently, he'd be MUCH better in that high post position in that UCLA cut play.

Speaking of which, did you all see Sloan have the point guard in the high post of the UCLA cut a couple of times? Okur ran it out of the top of the key position if my memory serves me.


----------



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)

No Boozer No Rahim No problem


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Sep 6, 2004)

Lucky you're in a league with no FT%


----------



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)

Yep hell play tommrow :clap:


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Nocioni said:


> Yep hell play tommrow :clap:



really, you think so?


----------



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)

Yep next year


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

boozer said 2 weeks on tv in a short interview.


----------



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)

Nov. 18 An MRI on the left thigh of Carlos Boozer showed visible damage to his hamstring, according to the Salt Lake Tribune. The damage is much worse than it was several weeks ago and will keep Boozer sidelined for at least a month. 

Nov. 16 After practicing with the team this week, Carlos Boozer re-injured his left leg, according to the Salt Lake Tribune. "Thursday's full-contact practice is definitely off," trainer Gary Briggs said. "I couldn't tell you when Boozer might try to work out again. We'll just have to let it heal and try again." 

Nov. 14 Carlos Boozer remains doubtful due to the strained left hamstring that's kept him out all season, according to the Deseret News. 

Nov. 11 Carlos Boozer took part in pre-practice stretching Thursday, according to the Deseret News. However, he still is not practicing due to a strained left hamstring. 

Nov. 7 Carlos Boozer received treatment on his strained left hamstring before Monday's game, but is still not ready to return, according to the AP. 

Nov. 2 Carlos Boozer re-injured his ailing left hamstring in practice Monday and will not be available for tonight's game, according to the Deseret News. He's day-to-day at this point. 

Oct. 25 Carlos Boozer, who has missed the entire preseason schedule with a strained left hamstring, might be ready by Friday, according to the Salt Lake Tribune. 

Oct. 24 Carlos Boozer will miss Tuesday night's exhibition game against the Lakers with a strained left hamstring, according to the AP. "It's gotten a lot stronger. It just depends on how it responds," Boozer said. "I don't want to go out there in a situation where I hurt it again or aggravate it again." Boozer could return for Friday's game against Denver but Wednesday's game against Houston is doubtful. 

Oct. 13 The Salt Lake Tribune reports that Carlos Boozer strained his left hamstring a couple of days ago and probably won't play in a preseason game until next week. 

Mar. 30 The Jazz have ruled Carlos Boozer out for the remainder of the season due to his sprained right foot, according to the Deseret News. "He's getting better," trainer Gary Briggs said, "but his doctor wants him in the boot three more weeks." 

Mar. 18 The Salt Lake Tribune reports that the agent for Carlos Boozer said his client will remain out of action for the rest of the month. He will keep his sprained foot completely immobilized for a couple of more weeks. 

Mar. 14 Carlos Boozer probably will remain in Utah receiving treatment on his sprained right foot until the Jazz return from their five-game road trip, according to the Salt Lake Tribune. 

Mar. 9 The Jazz are unsure when Carlos Boozer might return from his sprained foot, which is still painful to the forward, according to the Salt Lake Tribune. "It's going to be probably a little while before he's healthy, from what I understand," said coach Jerry Sloan. 

Mar. 2 The Jazz placed Carlos Boozer on the injured list with a sprained right foot. Boozer has already missed six games with the injury. 

Mar. 1 Carlos Boozer missed his fifth straight game on Monday due to a sprained right foot. 


Feb. 27 Carlos Boozer will remain sidelined today and Monday by his ailing foot, according to the Salt Lake Tribune. 

Feb. 25 Carlos Boozer missed his third straight game with a sprained right foot on Friday night. 

Feb. 25 Carlos Boozer was unable to practice yesterday and is listed as doubtful for tonight's game due to his sprained right foot, according to the Salt Lake Tribune. 

Feb. 24 Carlos Boozer missed Wednesday's game due to his sprained foot, according to the Deseret News. 

Feb. 17 Carlos Boozer is expected to be able to play in Utah's next game on Wednesday after leaving Monday's game early with a sprained right foot, according to the Deseret News. 

Feb. 14 Carlos Boozer injured his right foot with 44 seconds left in the second quarter Monday and didn't return. He had 14 points and nine rebounds when he left. 

Feb. 11 Altough the Jazz haven't been thrilled with the play of Carlos Boozer this season, they have no intentions of trading him, according to the Salt Lake Tribune. "We are absolutely not shopping Carlos Boozer, and have no plans, none, to trade him," said Kevin O'Connor, the Jazz's senior vice president of basketball operations. "He's 23 years old. He's played two-and-a-half seasons. . . . He's a member of the Jazz, and we're going to keep it that way."


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

wow, nice reserach!


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

So any word on WHEN Boozer will return? I have him on a fantasy team and am playing the waiting game with surprisingly little info on when he might come back.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Sadly, it looks like the answer is when he feels like it. There'll probably be signs and omens before he plays, like a rain of fire or something. 

Seriously though, I'd wait until the Jazz say something official. Best would be a Jerry Sloan quote on the record...


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

How long could a hamstring injury take? It's almost been a whole year!


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Sep 6, 2004)

The hamstring was injured in training camp. He missed the end of last year with a foot injury.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

he should be back like 1 week - 1 1/2 week. Join the jazz half way through the road games.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

:::shrug:::

I've come to believe we'll see the Second Coming of Christ before we see Carlos Boozer on the floor for the Jazz again. What a money pit that man is.
I hope that hamstring just rots right out of his leg. :biggrin: 

Laurie


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

endora60 said:


> :::shrug:::
> 
> I've come to believe we'll see the Second Coming of Christ before we see Carlos Boozer on the floor for the Jazz again. What a money pit that man is.
> I hope that hamstring just rots right out of his leg. :biggrin:
> ...


hahahahha, ya... but do you think the jazz would keep him knowing that he is not injured and is faking? I think he really is hurt (no matter what some people say) and he re-torn it and injured it again. That is why they are being more carefull about him returning now. Because when they hurry, nothing goes good for them or boozer.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I want to see how he moves when he returns. And how long it'll take to integrate him into the lineup as well.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Krstic All Star said:


> I want to see how he moves when he returns. And how long it'll take to integrate him into the lineup as well.


I wish I thought it was even a good idea to have him back at all.

If he'd returned at the beginning of this season, that would've been great; the Jazz had several new players, and Boozer would've been added to the mix. Sloan could've built the team with him as an accepted part of it, and his return would have caused no disruption.

Now, though, the team's gotten itself together. Why go messing with a formula that's finally winning by adding somebody who'll require minutes (at whose expense?), change the rotation, and mess with the scoring and defensive options? :dead: 

Yeah, I know Boozer came to Utah with all kinds of potential to make us a contender again, but it's been a couple of years, and for one reason or another it hasn't happened. When I think of his return, what comes to mind is, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it."

Laurie


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

If he comes in off the bench as a change of pace, and a second team scorer, then great. (As long as it doesn't interfere with Harpring's offense, that is) But he won't accept that. So I don't know...


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

We will have to see. I know he can come into it. A lot of jazz fans have been complaining about him, but I know he is trying and he has commited to the team and wants to play here. If he gets 15 and 8, what harm would it do.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Oh My God...is Boozer EVER going to play basketball again or what? This is getting ridiculous.

Btw, I'm a Bulls fan here but I REALLY like OKur, that guy has been a monster for you all. Would you believe in my fantasy league a guy traded me Okur & Cassell for Ben Wallace? :biggrin: Me likee that trade.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Boozer will play again... whether that'll be a good thing remains to be seen.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Krstic All Star said:


> Boozer will play again... whether that'll be a good thing remains to be seen.


Sure, but is it really necessary that he play for _us_? I'm sure there're teams in the League who'd be thrilled to have him, hypochondria and iffy honor nothwithstanding. I just don't see what Boozer can do for us that's not already being done (finally), and the adjustments Sloan will have to make to accomodate Boozer's return could as easily end up screwing us as being a benefit.

Laurie


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

So you guys think that he will screw up chemistry. Why not have a 20/10 guy, or trade him away for other players that would have to get into the chemistry too. You cant just forget about him and trade him for garbage. I would rather keep him and take advantage of a 20/10.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

If he can get back to 20/10 form, and do it within the boundaries of the team game, then it's great. I'm just still wondering whether that's likely. If he can be integrated at his former level of play, then it'll be huge.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> If he can get back to 20/10 form, and do it within the boundaries of the team game, then it's great. I'm just still wondering whether that's likely. If he can be integrated at his former level of play, then it'll be huge.


it wont mess with chem, it will make the team better. He can fight for rebounds and is a post player and will score from it. That will open up shots for okur (while taking thier center out to the permiter, that way boozer can work with just the PF down low.) Then you have kirilenko and williams running the offense with all of our backups and you have a team. The starting crew will be solid, and the bench will be solid. This team is good, but it is missing boozer to be great.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

AK-47 said:


> it wont mess with chem, it will make the team better. He can fight for rebounds and is a post player and will score from it. That will open up shots for okur (while taking thier center out to the permiter, that way boozer can work with just the PF down low.) Then you have kirilenko and williams running the offense with all of our backups and you have a team. The starting crew will be solid, and the bench will be solid. This team is good, but it is missing boozer to be great.


I agree with that. Having Boozer should take a lot of pressure off of AK & Okur and even though their stats might drop a bit it should result in more wins. I just wish Boozer would finally start playing so I can get some benefit out of him on my fantasy squad! He is just sitting there taking up space....too good to waive...but dang.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Can't wait for his return now... It gives the Jazz some serious size up front, in addition to his talent. Since it seems that chemistry isn't a concern, can't wait.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

too bad he reinjured it.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

AK-47 said:


> too bad he reinjured it.


You can say "too bad"; I say "Good riddance to bad rubbish."

Now, if we could just trade him away....Surely there's some team out there just dying for a neverendingly injured attitude problem. Good luck to the Jazz finding that team :cheers: 

Laurie


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

well, I found out it was rumor, he just needs a little more time. And he will be out there. No problem, I can wait a few more games.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Is this man EVER coming back, has he retired? sheesh!


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

seriously guys, anyone hear ANYTHING about Boozer's status?


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Utah media sucks at keeping people informed, But I think it will be in early febuary.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

February would be nice. But what kind of shape is he realistically going to be in?


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> February would be nice. But what kind of shape is he realistically going to be in?


It's not like he goes from the best shape of his life and around malones fat percentage to a overwiege out of shape fatty. He is still doing bycle and swimming, it will take about 2 weeks for him to be in basketball shape imo.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Good enough for the run down the stretch.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Anybody notice the snideness of Craig Bolerjack and Ron Boone game before last about Boozer? Bolerjack said something about Boozer coming back soon, and Boone replied, "Well, there's a big difference between "soon" and "when."

Even the Jazz announcers know this guys a lump.

Laurie


----------



## Rednecksbasketball (Dec 18, 2003)

Im taking a stab into the dark here, and saying that Boozer will play the three games before the All-star break, and then the two after the All-star break. at which point He'll be playing somewhere else.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Rednecksbasketball said:


> Im taking a stab into the dark here, and saying that Boozer will play the three games before the All-star break, and then the two after the All-star break. at which point He'll be playing somewhere else.


We can only hope.

I don't know, though; if the Jazz have kept him around this long, only God knows why, I'm not sure they'd unload him when he's (supposedly) in shape to play again.

Laurie


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Here's the latest:

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/38872/20060129/boozer_ramps_up_rehab_for_a_third_time/


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

WTChan said:


> Here's the latest:
> 
> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/38872/20060129/boozer_ramps_up_rehab_for_a_third_time/


I wish I believed this clown is _ever_ going to contribute. Can't quite picture it, though, sorry.

Laurie


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

endora60 said:


> I wish I believed this clown is _ever_ going to contribute. Can't quite picture it, though, sorry.
> 
> Laurie


We will see. He will prove all you guys wrong. He is not faking belive it or not. He was trying to rush back into the game and got hurt for the 3rd time. He needs to take it slow and he will be back putting up at least 15/8 when he starts to get back to starter minutes.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Boozer = Allan Houston!!!!


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Seriously, is this guy EVER going to play? Did he pull a hammy or have his leg amputated? Is he even sitting on the bench with the team?

Good win for you guys against my Bulls last night, congrats.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

ace20004u said:


> Seriously, is this guy EVER going to play? Did he pull a hammy or have his leg amputated? Is he even sitting on the bench with the team?
> 
> Good win for you guys against my Bulls last night, congrats.



He will be back friday vs wolves, that is if he can handle 2 of sloans practices (tougher than a game). He will only get limited minutes, but he will be back.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

AK-47 said:


> He will be back friday vs wolves, that is if he can handle 2 of sloans practices (tougher than a game). He will only get limited minutes, but he will be back.


Thank you!


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Here ya go ace20004u...

Boozer returning to practice.



> Boozer Returns to Practice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/jazz/news/boozer_020806.html


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

AK-47 said:


> Here ya go ace20004u...
> 
> Boozer returning to practice.
> 
> ...


Great! thanks for the 411. Man, you guys have a pretty sick frontline when Boozer is healthy. AK, Booz, Memo...thats sweet stuff right there. Now if you guys only had a decent backcourt...


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Thats why we drafted williams who will improve in seasons to become, becuase sloan is killing his confidence now since he's a rookie. The rookie season will be behind him next season and he can get down and focus on what he needs to do. Our SG is our main problem.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

A Lakers article mentioned this: 



> Ronny Turiaf officially beat Utah Jazz forward Carlos Boozer back to the floor. Turiaf had open-heart surgery. Boozer tweaked his hamstring. Not to belittle any players injury, but it's an interesting comparison.


I just thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Ya, but boozer is the better player and will get better numbers.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Horrible comparision.


----------

